# Turf Disease Identification



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The folks at NC State University have an excellent online tool for turfgrass disease identification.

To use the tool:

Select your turfgrass type.
Select the month(s) your grass is affected.
Select additional symptoms/signs on the remaining tabs.

The disease list (on far right) will narrow based on your selections. Clicking on a turf disease from the list will open a new window with more information about that particular turf disease, including photos and a list of characteristics.

CLICK HERE TO GET STARTED


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

I hope everybody had a good Labor Day.

I came home from out of town and pulled on a to a neighbors street to deliver a brisket I smoked over the weekend and I noticed that the house on the corner of a street the owner of the house sprayed Round-Up everywhere. I haven't had a chance to ask him to confirm because he typically travels for 2 weeks and is home for a week, but I wanted to get ya'll's opinion on if it really is roundup because neighbors are already coming to ask me what to do. I walk by his house occasionally, last time was the Saturday before Labor Day, and for the life of me I can't remember if it was discolored as it is when I walked by.. But I know that if it was, it would have grabbed my attention.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but a thought came to mind thinking it was grub worms. However, my research has reflected that in this time of year they are burrowed under the soil and they can't cause this significant amount of damage in 4 days..

Can anybody clarify? I have a strong feeling it is over use of Glyphosphate. In which I know he is pretty much S.O.L until next year.

P.S. I likethe new format for the boards.


----------



## Strohkin (May 17, 2018)

thank you for that link ware. using it, among other sources on the internet, I'm having a difficult time nabbing this problem I'm having with my st augustine. 


it just seemed to have happened over the last few days. there's been a lot of rain, overcast for about a week and a half and I'm nervous whatever this is is going to get worse.. just getting into the turf game so please excuse me.

I don't know if it's leaf spot, or maybe an insect of some sort? trying to learn all I can and budget fast to start tending to my lawn the best I can.

thanks


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

Hey @Ware I tried using that link to identify a problem area of my lawn and got this error:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Same here, looks like it is broken. Maybe they will fix it. In the meantime, you can look up their disease pages here if you know what you are looking for.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Strohkin said:


> thank you for that link ware. using it, among other sources on the internet, I'm having a difficult time nabbing this problem I'm having with my st augustine.
> 
> 
> it just seemed to have happened over the last few days. there's been a lot of rain, overcast for about a week and a half and I'm nervous whatever this is is going to get worse.. just getting into the turf game so please excuse me.
> ...


This was a bad year for me. Dealing with fungus is a killer in St Augustine.


----------



## AllenbSC (Mar 4, 2019)

Bermuda grass has these spots . What is it.?


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

AllenbSC said:


> Bermuda grass has these spots . What is it.?


Dog


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

TonyC said:


> AllenbSC said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda grass has these spots . What is it.?
> ...


spring dead spot is also a possibility


----------



## AllenbSC (Mar 4, 2019)

Thank you. I was thinking Spring Dead Spot. No dogs in my area.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Does anyone know what this is? It has a rectangular shape and isolated in that area.
It's definitely not there last week. I'm not very concerned because I'm nuking my lawn. But I want to know what that is, what causes it and how to prevent it in the future. Initially thought maybe there's a rock buried in that area but when I used my core aerator, it just went down easily and soil is not compacted. I also tried the pull test for grubs but the grass is firmly rooted down. I haven't fertilized recently so definitely not a fertilizer burn.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I'll take a shot.....Someone filled a mower with gas that spilled down to the bottom of the gascan that was then set upon the ground. Also on occasion really intense sunlight reflections have been known to roast spots into lawns.


----------



## Taylorscottmiles (Jan 14, 2021)

Is that just dormant Bermuda in my fescue? I kinda think it is but wanted someone's opinion


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Ware said:


> The folks at NC State University have an excellent online tool for turfgrass disease identification.
> 
> To use the tool:
> 
> ...


Im not finding the tool?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Looks like they did away with the tool.


----------

